# Adobe Photoshop CS5.1



## Marcia (6 Nov 2011)

I urgently need to purchase Adobe Photoshop CS5.1 for a course I am doing but it is over € 1,000 on the Adobe website and the free trial I downloaded only lasted for 60 days and I am unable to re-download it.  Cheapest version of the software I could find, is Amazon for just over € 600.  Would really appreciate if anyone out there knows of a better price I could get.  I will need to get Illustrator too soon as we start that after Christmas.  Thanks


----------



## sustanon (6 Nov 2011)

Do you qualify for a student copy?

http://www.adobe.com/education/students/studentteacheredition/eligibility.html

I would not recommend downloading a serial crack or illegal rip from the web.


----------



## Marcia (6 Nov 2011)

No I don't qualify for a student copy - your course needs to be at least 2 years and mine is only one.  I wouldn't download anything illegal.  I had another look at the Adobe website - I can get the Design Standard suite, which has Photoshop, Illustrator plus four other packages, for the same price as Photoshop and Illustrator on their own - € 940 approximately.  I thought it was going to be nearly € 2,000 so that's a bit better - still can't afford it though !


----------



## sustanon (7 Nov 2011)

Photoshop like any professional piece of software is going to be expensive, i don't like the sound of having to purchase this for a course, it really should be provided on a workstation by the course provider. After your course, if you decide to make a business out of it, then sure purchase it, or you're going to be working for a business that will provide this, it's like asking an architecture or engineering student to purchase autoCAD, rediculous.

I've even heard of engineering courses teaching design with Google Sketch-up, because they believe the learning curve with the professional software to be too steep.


----------



## onq (7 Nov 2011)

I don't know if REMOVED is any use to you.


----------



## Marcia (7 Nov 2011)

Onq - thanks for the link. That one is for a Mac and my laptop is a Vista. I do appreciate it though.

Sustanon - the latest is that I got a quote of € 799 for the Standard Design Suite (that's Photoshop, Illustrator and 4 other applications), which considering Photoshop is usually over € 1,000, is quite tempting. At my class tonight, the teacher said he will ask the course co-ordinator if they would be interested in trying to get a class group discount from Adobe. But he isn't very hopeful. There are a couple of people in the class with the discs, who may be prepared to share them around, but I think they can only be copied two or three times. I think it's ridiculous too that the school has not organised for the purchase of affordable software, since we cannot practice without it. If I pass the course I get a Fetac Level 5 award and I really want it and need it !


----------



## sustanon (8 Nov 2011)

If you can install 2 or 3 times, then 2 or 3 of you should split the cost


----------



## Leo (8 Nov 2011)

sustanon said:


> If you can install 2 or 3 times, then 2 or 3 of you should split the cost


 
That's almost certainly going to be in contravention of the license agreement.


----------



## onq (8 Nov 2011)

Marcia said:


> Onq - thanks for the link. That one is for a Mac and my laptop is a Vista. I do appreciate it though.



Perhaps you'll appreciate REMOVED


----------



## rgfuller (8 Nov 2011)

I would be very wary of a website which has this in it's T&C's - "The software purchased cannot be registered with the manufacturer"


----------



## Woodie (8 Nov 2011)

Marcia said:


> I urgently need to purchase Adobe Photoshop CS5.1 for a course I am doing but it is over € 1,000 on the Adobe website and the free trial I downloaded only lasted for 60 days and I am unable to re-download it. Cheapest version of the software I could find, is Amazon for just over € 600. Would really appreciate if anyone out there knows of a better price I could get. I will need to get Illustrator too soon as we start that after Christmas. Thanks


 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BEWARE.....there are no easy or cheaper ways of getting genuine Adobe software other than legitimately.   The high prices you have been quoted are correct (even if not fair) and any site that offers them cheaper is to be avoided.   If you don't qualify for a Student and Teacher version, and I don't understand why not, then you have to buy the Professional version.   
I had to do so even though I have only limited need for use.   Eventually I bought a suite which included several of the packages, was better value in the longer run.   I have found that if you watch Amazon you will finder cheaper options (not that much cheaper) but none so cheap as the scam sites.
I'm not saying that Adobe policy is fair as other companies are more flexible but their argument is that it is specialist and they have to pay for the huge resources in developing the software.  Adobe don't even recognize your existing product for upgrade if it is more than 3 versions back....that sucks too.
I have sometimes bought older versions and upgraded them then using the upgrade pack with a small saving. Bottom line is if you dont use the software you could sell on as used.
Of course you could as a last ditch try ring the local product manager in Adobe and pleading your case.


----------



## Woodie (8 Nov 2011)

onq said:


> I don't know if this is any use to you - it looks legitimate, but I couldn't find anything on the length of the student course.


 
Beware sites that have a load of "edited"[dubious looking issues] in the FAQ; only accept CC; and have no fixed address. And...have prices that are too good to be true.


----------



## Locke (8 Nov 2011)

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop-elements.html

Have you considered Photoshop Elements for the purposes of your course? Would that be sufficent? A lot cheaper and contains a lot of the features.

With regards to the license. The Agreement will be specific in relation to the number of installations allowed. Installing it from the disk and breaching the agreement is just as illegal as downloading a copy from the internet (I know you're not going to do that OP, just noting)


----------



## Woodie (8 Nov 2011)

Marcia said:


> Onq - thanks for the link. That one is for a Mac and my laptop is a Vista. I do appreciate it though.
> 
> Sustanon - the latest is that I got a quote of € 799 for the Standard Design Suite (that's Photoshop, Illustrator and 4 other applications), which considering Photoshop is usually over € 1,000, is quite tempting. At my class tonight, the teacher said he will ask the course co-ordinator if they would be interested in trying to get a class group discount from Adobe. But he isn't very hopeful. There are a couple of people in the class with the discs, who may be prepared to share them around, but I think they can only be copied two or three times. I think it's ridiculous too that the school has not organised for the purchase of affordable software, since we cannot practice without it. If I pass the course I get a Fetac Level 5 award and I really want it and need it !


 
About Eur 799 for a SDS seems like a good [sic] price.   I mean for ligitimate Adobe software....just make sure it is def CS5 and not CS4 or CS3 though.


----------



## Woodie (8 Nov 2011)

Woodie said:


> Adobe don't even recognize your existing product for upgrade if it is more than 3 versions back....that sucks too.


Correction.....Adobe are running an upgrade promotion 20% off for versions back to CS2.   Just might take the plunge....again....


----------



## onq (8 Nov 2011)

Geez! Its embarrassing to have that pointed out - thanks Woodie - I thought it was a student license reseller.

I've seen similarly priced offers for Microsoft products in RL stores - €100 seems to be a sweet price point.

I checked with Adobe and you're right - its not a legitimate website. I've edited my posts to suit.


----------



## Woodie (9 Nov 2011)

onq said:


> Geez! Its embarrassing to have that pointed out - thanks Woodie - I thought it was a student license reseller.
> 
> I've seen similarly priced offers for Microsoft products in RL stores - €100 seems to be a sweet price point.
> 
> I checked with Adobe and you're right - its not a legitimate website. I've edited my posts to suit.


 
No problem, they can fool the nbest of us these clever little so and soes?  It is all made so kosher looking.  

However I found something that may be of interest to the OP, that is Adobe subscription which from the face of it seem that you can rent by the month or annually spreading the cost and getting to use the latest version at the same time.  Not totally cheap especially as a student coming from your own pocket but It may be of interest.   Check it out http://store2.adobe.com/cfusion/sto...62&store=OLS-IE&distributionmethodOID=1000040


----------



## Marcia (12 Nov 2011)

I looked at the student offers and you have to be in a full time course for minimum 2 years.  My course is once a week until April.  Maybe the college can get one of those student & teacher deals - I don't know but I hope so.  I assume that would involve splitting the cost.

As for someone in the class sharing their software - as far as I know if you buy the discs, you are legally allowed to copy it 3 times.  Where else would you copy it but onto other computers .... ?  So if one of those other computers happens to be mine, what's wrong with that ?

I have no intention of downloading illegal applications from the internet.


----------



## Scotsgirl (15 Nov 2011)

Marcia,

It is worth trying the adobe website to buy the student edition.  I ordered the whole adobe design suite at a cost of €431.97 (includ. Vat) last week and it was delivered today.  I am a student until the end of December and I supplied my student card that gives this date and they still allowed me to purchase.  I only attend once a week too. Worth a shot.

Sounds like you should get the whole suite if you need Illustrator as well - it's Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 Design Premium Student and Teacher Edition.


----------



## Marcia (22 Jan 2012)

Anyone know how to do Quick Masks selections in Photoshop step by step, ie. removing an image from a background and placing it on a new background ?  thanks


----------



## Crugers (23 Jan 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/photoshop-masks/


----------

